
Going to work as PM in Cloud/BigTech, what coding skills to learn next? - dspiniak
I&#x27;ve always wanted to learn to program, and finally, I&#x27;ve gotten the time to go for it. My objective is to gain the foundations so that afterwards I can learn on-the-job, while also getting deeper in areas of interests like web programming, AI and blockchain.<p>I&#x27;ve already completed CS50 introduction to computer science, an intro to ML in R course, and now I&#x27;m halfway into CS50&#x27;s Intro to Web Programming.<p>I have spring half-time and all summer full-time to learn before starting work.<p>I&#x27;m willing to continue learning online or even a boot camp if it&#x27;s worth it.<p>So far my I&#x27;m planning on taking System Design and Data &amp; Algorithms during spring, but that still leaves room for other stuff.<p>Any recommendations? Thanks!
======
100011
Python would be my suggestion considering your interest in AI/ML. Also you
might find the book recs here good:
[https://teachyourselfcs.com/](https://teachyourselfcs.com/)

